# Boeing Defence announces release of Supersonic Attack Helicopter



## cougr (Apr 1, 2022)

*Mar31, 2022
Boeing Defence, Space and Security 

MediaRoom - News Releases/ Statements

Apache AH-64 to be replaced by top secret supersonic Apacze attack helicopter.



*

...The US Army will as of early next week gain delivery of the new-technology supersonic Apacze attack helicopters.

The Boeing Apacze - nicknamed "The Annihilator"- is the first ever helicopter capable of supersonic flight and can fly at a speed of 1200km/hr (745.6mph, 160knots). It can reach Europe in less than 2 hours.

NATO has expressed interest in acquiring an undisclosed number of the state-of-the-art aircraft to support an initiative backed by 22 signatory nations.

The existence of Boeing's Supersonic program, designed to develop and produce the next generation helicopter, was kept under wraps during the developmental stage but in the interests of transparency, lawmakers have succeeded in persuading the US government to release information pertaining to the helicopter earlier than had been planned.

Boeing, a long term advocate of gender equality and innovator of workplace culture has named the new helicopter Apacze* A/PR-1...



Digitally Advanced & Integrated Warfighter Solutions


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2022)

Καλό! Και του χρόνου!


----------



## skol (Apr 1, 2022)

cougr said:


> the new helicopter Apacze* A/PR-1


Καλό εργαλείο!
Δεν λένε όμως στη Μπόινγκ ότι το πρωτότυπο βασίστηκε στα σχέδια του Νταβίντσι, αφού μόνο ο κοχλίας του Αρχιμήδη μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει στις υψηλές ταχύτητες το φαινόμενο της απώλειας στήριξης υποχωρούντος πτερυγίου (retreating blade stall)

Καλό μήνα!


----------



## pontios (Apr 2, 2022)

skol said:


> Καλό εργαλείο!
> Δεν λένε όμως στη Μπόινγκ ότι το πρωτότυπο βασίστηκε στα σχέδια του Νταβίντσι, αφού μόνο ο κοχλίας του Αρχιμήδη μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει στις υψηλές ταχύτητες το φαινόμενο της απώλειας στήριξης υποχωρούντος πτερυγίου (retreating blade stall)
> 
> Καλό μήνα!



Even if it stalls and crashes, with its rubber fuselage it'll just be going Boeing, Boeing, Boeing.


----------



## cougr (Apr 4, 2022)

Και του χρόνου, Δόκτορα!!


----------

